# 10 gallon reef tank



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok so im new to saltwater. My question is how would you set up a 10 gallon reef tank and what supplies would i need. iv currently got a ten gallon saltwater tank with live rock and live sand. it has a filter and lights. i also have extra salt and I'm going to pick up water from petco b/c my tap water is to much. so if you can help me id appreciate it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Not sure if you read this thread but great info to be had;
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/what-you-might-need-start-your-41978.html
What water are you going to get from petco?If it is not RO/DI or distilled don't waste your money.I do think reef tanks need water better than most all of us get from our taps,but "spring/bottled....." water is no better IMO.Walmart will have distilled for $.89 a gallon,or most good LFS(not petco or petsmarts) will sell RO/DI.
As far as your light it is one of the most important thingss for a reef.Needs to be 10,000-20,000K in tempature.Incorrect lighting in marine aquaria is an invitation for algaes that have lived for thousands/millions of years and often are all that is needed to turn a decent tank into a cyano factory.
Being only 10g you don't need a protien skimmer,but for most reef tanks they are very important also.For the most part any tank under 30G can be sustained with proper waterchanges.When you get sick of waterchanges a GOOD protien skimmer is one of the most important pieces of equipment also.Always get one rated for AT LEAST 2x the tank volume.
You will need to do regular water changes PROBLY unless you get into carbon dosing or bio plastics.
Marine tanks are far less tolerant of elavated nitrAtes and all sorts of issues can arise from things that don't cause as much trouble in freshwater,like phosphates,copper,and other things that are not as critical in FW.
A good test kit will be needed as you have to keep an eye on ;DKH(carbonate hardness),pH,calcium,magnesium and eventually other traces.
Read Reefing Madness thread as it has great info and links,and check his signature;THOSE ARE THE LEVELS YOU STRIVE FOR!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

what does a protein skimmer does anyway i dont understand how it helps with water changes.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

brian c said:


> what does a protein skimmer does anyway i dont understand how it helps with water changes.



What is Skimming? by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com
When looking for info on anything marine add"Randy Holmes Farley" to the search(I searched "protien skimmer Randy Holmes Farley" to get this) and you will find some of if not the best info out there!
I learned this from Reefing Madness.
Aquarium Gallery - New 120 from NJ
This is my protien skimmer on my 120 from NJ.


----------



## riham (Nov 13, 2014)

yeah i have been wondering the same thing but it costs a lot to fill up a 30 gallon tank and do water changes with it


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

riham said:


> yeah i have been wondering the same thing but it costs a lot to fill up a 30 gallon tank and do water changes with it


yep that is what is turning me off from sw and a few other things.but if i had the time and money then i would set up a salty.but i would have to take down a few other tanks to make room for a salty tank.


----------

